# Can't add app to wish list



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello. So I tried to install an app from Google Play to my Android (Moto G) device, but it turned out I didn't have enough space on the phone for it. Since I may in the future, though, what I wanted to do was just add it to my Google Play wish list. However, even though the app failed to install (again, because I never made room for it), somehow it still thinks that it is installed. For this reason, now it won't let me add it to my wish list. The little green wish list icon is gone from the page, and when I click on the three dots next to the app name on the app search results page, the only option is "install," not "add to wish list." So, it's almost like it thinks it's installed on my phone on one level, but not another -- hope that makes sense. At any rate, has any one come across this situation before, and if so, how does one basically force the system to allow me to add the app to my wish list? Thank you.


----------



## kavin1022 (Feb 14, 2017)

This is a known problem with the Play Store, you can't add some app to your wishlist, i've came across it before even without installing the app on my phone.

I guessa workaround would be just copy the link to that app in your note app like Google Keep or Evernote so you can view it later on.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I have an Android phone and I'm certainly no expert but, is it possible the app has been downloaded but not installed?

On my Samsung, I would go to Application Manager and there are three tabs - Downloaded, Running and All.

See if its in there somewhere and delete it.


----------

